# Countershaft Pulley Problems



## Kroll (Aug 18, 2013)

Afternoon guys,today I discover a problem that I have with the countershaft pulley.It has split,the belt wall(I guess)has split from the rest of the double pulley.I dought that I'm the only one that this has ever happen to since the pulley is very thin and pewter metal or zamek.The larger dia is 9.5 and the smaller is 7.5,so what has others done with this problem?I think I can find one on ebay,but was wondering if one similar in size can be purchase new from Grainger or some other place.Is it possible to purchase two individual pulleys and make them work togeather?Any ideals,links to other post or where I can purchase one.Guys I really don't have the knowledge or equipment to make another,that is way out of my league.Thanks for any thoughts and directions----kroll
Pic of pulley before I done the restoration


----------



## pdentrem (Aug 18, 2013)

I find it odd that the flange broke away like that.

Mine did something different. The four spokes all broke away at the outer ends. I used an industrial epoxy that the local aviation manufacturer uses. Worked for years. 

I did look at getting pulley from other source but the sizes are odd ball, so I either had to make new, buy used or replace the motor pulley as well to correct the rpm back to factory. 

I know, this is not much help for you.
Pierre


----------



## Kroll (Aug 19, 2013)

I was hoping someone may have found a replacement,most I found on ebay is the countershaft assembly.But one will popup,just keep my eyes open.thanks for replying---kroll


----------



## BluCab (Aug 19, 2013)

You would have to bore and machine the groves, but you might find the right size casting at Martin Model (http://www.martinmodel.com/MMPflywheelslist.html)

You would have to use two as I doubt that they have a double (you might ask). Most of their stuff is cast iron, but I think you can get aluminum or bronze also. They will custom make them too, but I m not sure how affordable custom wheels are.


----------



## caveBob (Aug 19, 2013)

Kroll, did you get another lathe? Thought I remembered you doing a complete resto not that long ago... Anyway, BluCab might really be on to something with that link he provided. Don't know if you're restoring this lathe or just want to get it running as cheap as you can. If they were able to provide you with a good casting (ask them if they could mod a casting for enough meat to house two different sized pulley grooves). You could bore the center hole and true up the sides and cut the grooves on your lathe... seriously. Cast iron would be nice, but if it weren't that much more... bronze would look really cool/original.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 19, 2013)

Kroll

  Clausing sells a replacement pulley that is solid Alum. for around $90.00. That would be your best bet.

Here is one on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-AT...aultDomain_0&hash=item3384b6de95#ht_701wt_934


----------



## Kroll (Aug 19, 2013)

Kd that is perfect,price is good,Bluecab thanks for the link.Cavebob I do have two lathes now and not that I was out looking for a second lathe.The second is one of those Sears commercial models,but its my first lathe that the pulley had split.I was just playing around running the lathe when I notice that in one area the pulley was wider.I could take my finger and spread the larger pulley apart,I never notice it before.Just alittle setback while I'm still collecting some material and tooling,Ray C mill one of my tool holders so that my 5/8 knurling tool will fit.dang is it nice,thanks Ray---kroll


----------



## Kroll (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Countershaft Pulley Problems Pic of the Pulley*

Thought I would share a pic of the pulley and the split,I never did see a hairline crack.Guess it was there the whole time while restoring the lathe.---kroll


----------

